
Intel Announces Q4 2017 and FY 2017 Results - kartD
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12371/intel-announces-q4-2017-and-fy-2017-results
======
maltalex
Revenue from PCs: 9B$ (52.5% of Total Revenue)

Revenue from servers: 5.6B$ (32.7% of Total Revenue)

That's ~85% of revenue from products affected by Meltdown and Spectre.

~~~
sebazzz
Yes, but this include wireless card etc embedded in laptops.

~~~
dijit
And Intel NIC's in servers, which are doing great lately because they support
extensions that allow virtual machine isolation levels in hardware. (I know a
big cloud provider that uses this, but I'm not sure if they told me under NDA)

~~~
vetrom
I'm going to bet that practically 95% of big cloud providers use SR-IOV, at
least in some 1gig + offerings if not pervasively.

~~~
paulfurtado
Although, Amazon has recently switched over to a new network card called ENA,
which is made by a company they purchased. All recently released instance
types use it instead of the intel SR-IOV nics

[http://www.annapurnalabs.com](http://www.annapurnalabs.com)
[https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2016/06/introduci...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2016/06/introducing-elastic-network-adapter-ena-the-next-generation-
network-interface-for-ec2-instances/)

------
mankash666
What tax law caused a 111% tax rate? Western digital reported results
yesterday, and they had a similar claim

~~~
skissane
Latest US tax reform included a one-off transition tax on previously untaxed
foreign earnings. As a percentage of this years earnings, it is 111%. But,
really it is paying tax on parts of previous years earnings that they didn't
pay tax on at the time, not this years earnings.

~~~
ksec
But I thought ( I haven't looked into it in a long time ) They have always had
some numbers deducted for Tax they owned (debt) IF they had to bring it back
to US, so it was always accounted for but not deducted until later date.

------
horsecaptin
And with this, Intel's market cap went up by twice as much as AMD is worth.

If one were to look at AMD and Intel, one would infer that AMD is the nice guy
that always plays by the rules and Intel is the brute that's in it to win it
no matter the cost.

You might be rooting for the nice guy, but you should never kid yourself that
the odds are stacked against him even when he's doing all the right things.
The brute isn't looking to play by the rules. The brute is looking to win.

~~~
ComputerGuru
AMD lost to intel a long time ago, for purely technical reasons. They had the
upper hand circa 2002 or so, before intel trashed that line of development and
launched the core duo platform.

~~~
hrktb
> purely technical reasons

Sure:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Micro_Devices,_Inc....](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Micro_Devices,_Inc._v._Intel_Corp).

